# Live & Work Temporarily?



## NatureFairy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone. New here, & I'd appreciate some help. 

I'd like to reside & work in Canada *TEMPORARILY*, perhaps for a year or 2. Don't want to live there permanantly. 

I have a Bachelor of Science Degree & one year's experience working in a gov't lab. I'm also good at writing, & would be willing to do freelance writing jobs. 

I've checked the CIC site & I may qualify for a skilled work VISA, if I get a job offer. I know it's difficult & I don't want to waste time with agencies & sending out resumes etc. I'd like to make the move by Jan 2011. I'd like some insight on the following, please:

1. Should I apply for a tourist VISA & then look for a job, or try to obtain one before I leave? I am looking for something along the lines of assistant/lab worker in a morgue, lab, research assistant or anything laboratory based, but I don't know how to go about looking for someone who is willing to hire a foreigner. Can someone give info on getting a job with my qualifications?

2. I'm willing to live anywhere in Canada, providing it's close to my job; don't want to spend much on transportation. I've heard certain places (eg Halifax) are better for foreigners. Can anyone offer advice about this?

3. Would $10,000 CAN be sufficient funds to facilitate my relocation to Canada? It's just me, I'll only be bringing my clothes, a few books & my laptop. I don't eat out or go pubbing etc, eat mostly fruit & vegetables, & need no car insurance etc, just a high speed internet service & cell phone account. 

4. Ideally, I'd like to rent a room in a private house, or even housesit for someone. I'm a single female & very conservative, so I'd like to rent from someone similar. Are options like that available without too much difficulty?

5. I've been reading something about "PR Cards" on this forum. WHat are they & do I need one?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NatureFairy said:


> Hello everyone. New here, & I'd appreciate some help.
> 
> I'd like to reside & work in Canada *TEMPORARILY*, perhaps for a year or 2. Don't want to live there permanantly.
> 
> ...


You cannot come to Canada as a tourist and work. You must either have pre-arranged employment authorized by the Government or have an occupation that Canada deems important to its economy. As you don't appear to have such an occupation your chances of being allowed to come here and work are remote.


----------



## NatureFairy (Sep 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot come to Canada as a tourist and work. You must either have pre-arranged employment authorized by the Government or have an occupation that Canada deems important to its economy. As you don't appear to have such an occupation your chances of being allowed to come here and work are remote.


Yes, I understand the above. Maybe I wasn't clear, but I was asking if I was allowed to search for a job offer whilst on a tourist VISA. Also, about info on the possibility of me obtaining a job offer with my type of qualifications. Of course I won't come to Canada with NO chance of me securing a job. I have a tentative offer from someone with a private business, but it's not certain so I wanted to know how marketable my skills are. 

Can anyone else offer info on my other questions? Thanks.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Why don't you apply for a working holiday visa? Not sure if your country has an arrangement with Canada but it will give you a one year work visa...


----------

